# Complete Beginner



## Fleckers88 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm 27 and I've recently lost 4 stone with a shake diet but I still have 3-4 stone to lose and I want to do it properly with a healthy diet and exercise. I'm going to the gym 3-4 times a week but I have no idea if I'm doing is right.

Can someone please give me an idea of an 'exercise routine' that's suitable for someone who wants to lose weight but lift at the same time.

Thanks,

Fleckers x


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

@MissMartinez

@Keeks


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Welcome and well done on the weight loss.

As MissMartinez has said, might be worth getting a few sessions with a PT to learn the basics and go from there. Also agree that a full body routine would be good to start with, start building strength and working all body parts 3 times per week.

What do you do know exactly and how are you finding it?

Also, when you do get into a proper routine and start building some muscle, just bare in mind that the scales might not move as they have been doing as muscle does weigh more, so you may not see them dropping as they may have been doing but don't worry and try not to focus 100% on the scales. Take progress pics and measurements every few weeks and use this also to keep track.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Welcome. Excellent weight loss so far.

Listen to these 2 ladies and you shouldn't go far wrong.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Stronglifts.com have a good range of videos with explanations of the various lifts (stronglifts is a good program with squat, deadlift, bench, barbell row and overhead press) and just start very light, learn good form and progress towards heavier weights, you've done well so far, keep at it and you'll get to where you want to be! Good luck!!


----------



## Fleckers88 (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks guys! I really appreciate all of your responses. I've booked a couple of PT sessions, starting on Thursday to get me started and he's going to write me a 4 week exercise plan, so I'll let you know how I get on


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Fleckers88 said:


> Thanks guys! I really appreciate all of your responses. I've booked a couple of PT sessions, starting on Thursday to get me started and he's going to write me a 4 week exercise plan, so I'll let you know how I get on


Keep up to date on here fleckers... you'll learn a lot... Diet is key :thumb:


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Keep up to date on here fleckers... you'll learn a lot... Diet is key :thumb:


was gonna say the exact same, post stuff up in here and get opinions, there's some very clever people on here, pick a few (probably the ladies and what they recommend from other posts) and utilise the info they give you


----------

